# Flying Fish of the Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We are all familiar with flying fish in the Gulf. But not many people have seen flying fish in the Choctawhatchee River. Well, today I caught one of the darn things and luckly had my camera along or no one would be lieve me. :whistling: Was able to get a couple of shots before he got away. So enjoy figuring this one out. 

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums...=slideshow&track=share_email_album_view_click


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Lmao... How did you manage that?


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*LMAO!!! Now that's talent!!*


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i think there is some kinda law against using a fishing pole to catch flying animals:blink:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*truth*

The review committee will soon deliver it's recommendation on releasing secret information on how to catch the flying fish of the Choctawhatchee..

Stay tuned.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

:ban:don't let the state and feds see that they will shut the fisheries down on that too.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*The Truth of the Matter*

The flying fish caper..........

I was wearing my broad brim straw hat pulled down. Made an unusual 
high cast with a 1/8 oz jig with ghost fluke over a high dead tree limb. 
Didn't notice the tree limb because hat brim so low. Boat was 
moving along a bit and I decided I wanted to save the lure. In the process 
of getting the boat stopped and backed up I wasn't paying attention to the 
line or lure. I had to play out line as the boat drifted in the process.

Apparently I played out a good bit and the fluke actually went all the way 
down to the water and this little bass grabbed the darn thing. 
I didn't notice the fish until I got the boat stopped and positioned to 
backup. I didn't feel him bite because the line was binding on the limb but 
was being pulled up with the boat drift. At some point I locked the reel and pull on the line just winched him up in the air. When I finally looked back toward the tree and started to wind in line there the fish was hanging about 8 to 10 feet in the air. Just looked in disbelief...
Grabbed the camera for a couple of shots. No one would believe me 
otherwise.. 

Played out line to lower the fish to reach him for release. 

That's how fish fly in the Choctawhatchee River.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You've uncovered one of my favorite ways to catch line-shy bass. Figured it out on accident a long time ago. Toss a soft plastic over a limb, and bounce the bait on top of the water. Bass LOVE it! Trick is to do this on the very tip of a small branch, so the bass pulls the snag free for you. To get them really worked up, hover the bait an inch or so over the water, and just tap the water occasionally.


----------

